# ladue reservoir lottery?



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Anyone hear about Ladue blind lottery? I've looked all around on the ODNR site and can't find anything on it.I haven't entered the lottery there in about three years and wondered if they quit the lottery for the blinds since there seems to be no information for it?


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Lookin for the same thing only found info from years past which seemed to be around mid september.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

check on the geauga parks website. they run the lake now.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

google it for info


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

ok guys I got the info for ladue and will share with you guys since no one else wants to. Date is Thursday September 16th. Time: Registration begins at 5:30pm and the drawing is at 6:00pm. Location: Geauga County Fairgrounds in Burton, Ohio. You must have ALL of the fallowing not just one: 2010-2011 Ohio hunting license, 2010-2011 federal duck stamp, and Ohio wetlands habitat stamp. Guys make sure when you get your federal duck stamp they sell you the 2010-2011 stamp, when I went to buy mine this past week they tried to give me a 2009-2010 stamp. Good luck and good hunting.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Hey thanks for the info... Good luck this season.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Our group was thinking about hitting this draw.
We decided not to.
To far to go for us.
And electric motors only, not good if the weather turns ugly. It looks to be a long trip back to ramps from blind areas. If wind kicks up you will have problems getting it to home ramp.
Good luck guys. Hope you all get opening day. See ya's on Magadore/wingfoot.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks Inland.... I may go? We already hunt Mosquito pretty hard so?
Ladue seems like it has too much Mergs!


----------

